# Woodturning Demo



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

I will be doing a woodturning program on *turning crotches* this Thursday evening (January 8th). This is a part of the tree limbs that I used to always baffle me. I don't have all of the answers, but I have turned a few, and will be sharing what I know and will turn a natural edge bowl from a crotch. This is a part of a monthly meeting of woodturners, woodworkers, and carvers. We have a "show and tell" of projects that we have done since the last meeting, with the turning demo to follow. The location will be at Lowe's on Fairmont Parkway (at beltway 8) in Pasadena. The training room is in the back of the store near the employees breakroom and the carpet sales area. We start promptly at 7:00 PM. If you live close by and want to fellowshiip with a bunch of woodturners/woodworkers come by and join us...*It's Free.* Bring your latest turning project and show it off.

Looking forward to seeing you,

Mr Bill


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey Mr Bill that is pretty close to me. I think I will just have to show up for that. And to see you again.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Wish I lived closer. I could use a demo on that. I have a few sticks in the garage that fit that description.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I just may be able to make that !


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bill, looks like you are going to have a good turnout! I wish we could be there but we are headed down to Aransas for a few days to chase those smart fish. Are you bringing the Woodfast or the JET? If you need a couple of GREEN pecan pieces...let me know. Someone please take some pictures. gb


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Man, I wish I could make that. Don't mind the drive but my wife and I bowl on Thursday nights and I miss too much with my travels as it is. Would love to see pics if anyone can take them - any chance of a video?? Keep us posted on upcoming events - might make another one.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Man, I would love to drive their to see that myself, but I am leaving overseas this Thursday for three weeks. That sound great however and sure wish I could make it.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

REMINDER....woodworker/woodturning meeting at Lowe's tonight...

Hope to see you there...

BB


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

mr bill said:


> REMINDER....woodworker/woodturning meeting at Lowe's tonight...
> 
> Hope to see you there...
> 
> BB


I will be there. I already have Barbaras permission.:rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Heck, It's still looking like I can make it !

Anyone need a ride from the Friendswood/Pearland area ?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I sure hope someone took a camera! gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Jim I just got home. I forgot the camera and left it in the Hummer. Linda took some pictures and I think she is going to post them. I had a ball. Mr Bill it was good seeing you in action again. Barbara had a ball.
EndTution where were you? I kept looking for you.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Jim I just got home. I forgot the camera and left it in the Hummer. Linda took some pictures and I think she is going to post them. I had a ball. Mr Bill it was good seeing you in action again. Barbara had a ball.
> EndTution where were you? I kept looking for you.


I got home early, went out to the shop and started fussing with a pair of calls. Had an alarm set up on my cell phone for 6:30. Never heard it. At a little after 7:00 I checked the time, dead phone. Peeked in to the kitchen and it was 7:09. 

Sure glad no one was waiting on me for a ride ! 
I'm really disappointed. 
I missed a great opportunity to learn something and meet you in person Bobby. 

Sorry !


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

A few pictures from the demo last night.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I sure wish I could have made this demo. I did have the privaledge of having Bill at my house for an all day private lesson on my brand new lathe. That time spent a year and a half ago really helped me get going AND avoid a lot of beginning mistakes. If you want to try some new turning techniques, employing gentlemen like Mr. Bill is time and money well spent. Thanks again Bill for your help and all that you contribute to the advancement of woodturning.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bear hide said:


> I sure wish I could have made this demo. I did have the privaledge of having Bill at my house for an all day private lesson on my brand new lathe. That time spent a year and a half ago really helped me get going AND avoid a lot of beginning mistakes. *If you want to try some new turning techniques, employing gentlemen like Mr. Bill is time and money well spent. *Thanks again Bill for your help and all that you contribute to the advancement of woodturning.


I'lll shore second that, bear hide.. Bill visited my casa the week after I got my lathe...and I didn't know NOTHING about lathes..:spineyes: Those hours spent with him saved me months of reading and trial and error.. not to mention the fortune I woulda blown on buying stuff I really didn't need.. A few bucks well spent !!!

I think every now and then about setting up another session with him to give me a course in bowl turning...but then I make myself go sit down somewheres for an hour or two and , thankfully, the feeling goes away.

In case some of you newcomers missed it...here's a pix of a little of the mess me and him made that day.... This 'un always kills old Trodery...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Man, sounds like a good event. I sure could have used that when I started. I have done lots of trial and error. Probably more error.hwell: But, sometimes I like the figuring out more than the doing anyways.

Actually, I probably could still use that.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Good Job Mr. Bill!* Looks like you had a good turnout. How many people showed up??? Linda, thanks for the pics. gb


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad to do the pictures, my first at that !! We had an excellant turn out ! Several visitors, got to meet Bobby & Barbara. I think everyone got a lot out to the demo and had a good time. Linda


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Mr. Bill....is this going to be a 'weekly event'??? 8*)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Its a monthly event. Every first thursday of the month. It was a week late this month because of the first falling on Thursday.


----------

